# Possibility For a new PHD student to apply for the New Zealand visa



## Daina (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello,
I am new to this forum, please, is there an international PhD student who has traveled to New Zealand this year despite border restrictions. Please is there a possibility that a new PhD student in health sciences can apply for a NZ visa this year. 
Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

There won't be anyone who has come here on a Study visa. They may have come in on another visa type, maybe with family of an essential worker etc, but I doubt you'll find anyone. 
Visitor and student visas for NZ were halted back in 2020 around the time the Covid19 pandemic Lockdown first started and have not yet been opened up again....I expect there will be lots of changes anyways when they do finally open up but that'll be at least mid to late 2022 at a guess.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Even if you were a MD, or had a PhD in Nursing, I'd say it's extremely unlikely.

Even with a job offer, you'd have to go through "MIQ" Managed Isolation Quarantine.

It's almost impossible for even New Zealand citizens to get a booking this year.

See this article: Fear and loathing of MIQ: Kiwis share their border strife


----------



## Daina (Aug 26, 2021)

Kingdragonfly said:


> Even if you were a MD, or had a PhD in Nursing, I'd say it's extremely unlikely.
> 
> Even with a job offer, you'd have to go through "MIQ" Managed Isolation Quarantine.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

